# Argument for Analog vs Digital Thermometer on offset



## Twangin (Jun 18, 2019)

As the title says, what would be an argument some of you may have for using an analog thermometer (mounted on the chamber door near grate level) versus a digital probe (mounted on the grate next to the meat)? I have a ThermoPro that I’ve been using for a long time but my smoker door has holes ready to install an analog gauge. There’s something about the simplicity of using analog that appeals to me but is it just not practical when we now have digital options available?


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 18, 2019)

If you buy a quality analog therm such as a Tel Tru, then I see nothing wrong with one.


----------



## Twangin (Jun 18, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> If you buy a quality analog therm such as a Tel Tru, then I see nothing wrong with one.


 
Think I’ve heard that brand name recommended on several other forums. Seems like an analog would heat up/react slower to temp swings which I guess could be a good thing for someone who may worry too much about every little fluctuation they see with a fast refreshing digital.


----------



## forktender (Jun 19, 2019)

I've used these for years they are perfect for smoking.


----------



## Twangin (Jun 26, 2019)

I recently found one at my local Agri-Supply store for $19. 4” stem and has the calibration/adjustment screw on the back. Dead-on accurate out of the box. Screwed right into the factory threaded hole on my Old Country smoker. Cant wait to try it out.


----------



## nutt (Jul 21, 2019)

Today a member told me how to use the adjustment nut on the back of my analog gauges. This is the first time in 5 years of use that they have needed it, so I’m stoked:-)

Figure an easy $50-60 investment that is rock solid and zero maintenance!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 22, 2019)

Once you learn the temp difference between the door therm and the temp on the grate, next to the meat....  The door therm will tell you every thing you need to know....


----------



## Twangin (Jul 22, 2019)

So I ended up getting an adjustable door therm.. it has a long 4” stem and is actually positioned fairly close to grate almost midway the chamber. This thing is within 5 degrees of my digital probe! Very pleased with it. It actually takes a little stress out of the equation since you don’t actually see all the quick temp changes that you do with a digital.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 30, 2019)

Reliable digital and analog therms in the same smoker is more for peace of mind than anything else for me. The fixed analog, if accurate, is placed in a location that gives a general representation of the chamber temp. But all smokers have various temp zones. The digital can be placed directly in the cooking zone to give an accurate reading of the smoking/cooking temp. Are they both necessary? Nope...until the batteries or charge dies on the digital. 

I've stopped using my meat probes due to experience, but definitely use an instant read.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 30, 2019)

Both are of value. All depends on the user. I'm a Digital guy because I don't sit by the Smoker to babysit the temp, watching the Analog. Flip side, just like a Electric Smoker vs a Stick Burner, you don't need any Electricity to use a Stick Burner with an Analog Therm. 
I can't think of a Single type of Smoker, Tool or Toy that's not worth having, if You find value in it...JJ


----------



## Twangin (Jul 30, 2019)

Totally see the benefits of both now. I’ve always used digital probes on my kettle so I was mostly trying to see what the general consensus was on this subject when cooking on an offset. Sounds like most are just like me- preferring to use a blend of both. But still glad I have the analog installed for those days I want to keep it super simple.


----------

